# I am trying to think why someone cut this….



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 19, 2021)

I am trying to think why someone cut this…. And then glued it back on, really badly! This was in a lot of stuff from the auction. I keep picturing someone doing that to put on a bottle they broke, then trying to cut the broken one to fit, and busting it all up. Then forgetting they have the glueing skills of a 3 year old, trying to fix this one? Any ideas why?! 
















And that’s a weird base. I don’t think I’ve seen that before!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 19, 2021)

I'd typically expect to see this sort of thing when someone finds a rare bottle with the neck broken off, and then a neck from another example of the same bottle with the bottom broken off.  Odd to see someone doing it to a bottle like yours though, even though it is a somewhat unusual shape it doesn't seem anywhere close to the sort of bottle that would be worth the effort.  Maybe someone was doing it here as a practice attempt?  I imagine if I was first learning to cut glass I wouldn't be doing it with bottles I cared about.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 19, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'd typically expect to see this sort of thing when someone finds a rare bottle with the neck broken off, and then a neck from another example of the same bottle with the bottom broken off. Odd to see someone doing it to a bottle like yours though, even though it is a somewhat unusual shape it doesn't seem anywhere close to the sort of bottle that would be worth the effort. Maybe someone was doing it here as a practice attempt? I imagine if I was first learning to cut glass I wouldn't be doing it with bottles I cared about.



Practice! (They couldn’t do that on a Bromoseltzer or a lea perines or maybe a nice Ragu jar?) if this was in the expendable pile, I’d like to see their good stuff- (wait-maybe I have their good stuff too!). Thanks for the input!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 19, 2021)

Looks like someone replaced a broken off top. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 19, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Practice! (They couldn’t do that on a Bromoseltzer or a lea perines or maybe a nice Ragu jar?) if this was in the expendable pile, I’d like to see their good stuff- (wait-maybe I have their good stuff too!). Thanks for the input!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess was that it was practicing with a couple of broken bottles they found, I think that's more likely than them cutting the neck off of an intact bottle and then sticking it back on.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 20, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Looks like someone replaced a broken off top. LEON.



Do u think on this bottle or did they change their minds?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 20, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> My guess was that it was practicing with a couple of broken bottles they found, I think that's more likely than them cutting the neck off of an intact bottle and then sticking it back on.



This is a poorly done Frankenstein bottle?! Do these come out better than this for people? (I hope!?)
Sorry….  I’ve led a very sheltered life, here….  Self taught, (and I didn’t even think of that one, in 37 years!)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 20, 2021)

That's a hard spot to repair without seeing it. I agree, practice makes perfect. He has a way to go I guess.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## tiffany29062810 (Oct 20, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I am trying to think why someone cut this…. And then glued it back on, really badly! This was in a lot of stuff from the auction. I keep picturing someone doing that to put on a bottle they broke, then trying to cut the broken one to fit, and busting it all up. Then forgetting they have the glueing skills of a 3 year old, trying to fix this one? Any ideas why?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that base means that it was blown glass, maybe?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 20, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> This is a poorly done Frankenstein bottle?! Do these come out better than this for people? (I hope!?)
> Sorry….  I’ve led a very sheltered life, here….  Self taught, (and I didn’t even think of that one, in 37 years!)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's likely two broken bottles of the same type glued together.  When done properly, with professional expertise and the right coloured epoxy rather than whatever glue they found kicking around under the sink, it can be very difficult to tell that the bottle was repaired at all without looking closely.  Typically it's something you see on old pontilled soda bottles and that sort of thing.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 23, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That's a hard spot to repair without seeing it. I agree, practice makes perfect. He has a way to go I guess.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Whatever he used to stick it together is soft like clear silicone?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bottlejim (Oct 27, 2021)

The " Finished Product" is what is known as a " Lady's Leg" and is considered to be a brandy bottle. These are very collectable particularly in various colors known as a " color run". I have a few in my collection, some pontilled, in storage right now as I have downsized from a big house to a Mobile home.


----------



## Huntindog (Oct 27, 2021)

This is just a display example.
I did this to a number of different bottles to display in my Bar.
That way if someone got drunk and in a fight and through a beer bottle and broke a handful of them, I would be only partially upset.
I had two "ladys legs" that were just like that.
And Bitters, Blob Sodas and Whiskeys with "repairs" similar.


----------



## Bohdan (Oct 27, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I am trying to think why someone cut this…. And then glued it back on, really badly! This was in a lot of stuff from the auction. I keep picturing someone doing that to put on a bottle they broke, then trying to cut the broken one to fit, and busting it all up. Then forgetting they have the glueing skills of a 3 year old, trying to fix this one? Any ideas why?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well... I guess we don't all have your gluing skills - but you're the one who bought and paid for it.


----------

